# Macedonian: чврга



## 123xyz

Дали некој можеби знае како се преведува зборот „чврга“ на англиски? Досега сè уште не сум сретнал соодветен израз, па се прашувам дали и воопшто постои. 

Благодарам однапред


----------



## DarkChild

Какво значи? Дай синоним. Звучи като сърбизъм.


----------



## 123xyz

Можеби и е србизам - најдов некои податоци за чвргата како појава напишани на српски. Во секој случај мислам дека е само ономатопејски збор. Еве еден извадок, којшто се надевам го разјаснува значењето: 



> Čvrga
> 
> *Udarac srednjeg prsta uz pomoć palca o nečiju glavu*, koji kad si mali, dobiješ od starijih kad uradiš nešto što ne treba, od jačih zato što im se jednostavno može, od određenog dečaka/devojčice zato što mu/joj se sviđaš, od svih koje znaš zato što si se ošišao...


----------



## DarkChild

123xyz said:


> Можеби и е србизам - најдов некои податоци за чвргата како појава напишани на српски. Во секој случај мислам дека е само ономатопејски збор. Еве еден извадок, којшто се надевам го разјаснува значењето:



На английски това се нарича to flick.


----------



## 123xyz

Благодарам за одговорот.


----------



## nimak

*чврга* ['t͡ʃvr̩ga] _f._ е изведенка од глаголот *чвркне**** ['t͡ʃvr̩knɛ]:

*ожежува*
_По дождот, сонцето го чвркна тутунот._
*Удри силно, отсечно со остра болка.*
_Куршумот го чвркна по ногата._
Го чвркнал по глава, му манал/удрил чврга.

*** _Дигитален речник на македонскиот јазик_
Види и: _Правописен речник на македонскиот литературен јазик, Кирил Конески, стр. 500_

Глагол со слично значење е *фркне* ['fr̩knɛ], *фрка* ['fr̩ka].
Види и *врк* ['vr̩k] _m._ - трага што ја остава куршум испукан од ловечка пушка.


----------



## ahvalj

nimak said:


> Види и *врк* ['vr̩k] _m._ - трага што ја остава куршум испукан од ловечка пушка.


As a side note. Macedonian and Russian have diverged so much that an average Russian speaker will most probably even not realize that the above sentence is in a related language. When pointed at that it is a Slavic language, he might recognize _види, и, што,_ _остава _and_ пушка,_ contextually perhaps _од,_ but in no way the sense of any part of this phrase.


----------



## nimak

@ahvalj 

куршум is Turkism, Ottoman Turkish "_kurşun_" = "_bullet_"; 
испукан adj.m. < пука < Proto-Slavic *pǫkati: _to burst, to shoot, to fire;_ We also have истрела_ "to fire"_
ловечка adj.f. < ловец m. "_hunter_" < лов m. "_hunt_" < Proto-Slavic *lovъ; Russian лов


----------



## ahvalj

nimak said:


> @ahvalj
> 
> куршум is Turkism, Ottoman Turkish "_kurşun_" = "_bullet_";
> испукан adj.m. < пука < Proto-Slavic *pǫkati: _to burst, to shoot, to fire;_ We also have истрела_ "to fire"_
> ловечка adj.f. < ловец m. "_hunter_" < лов m. "_hunt_" < Proto-Slavic *lovъ; Russian лов


Thanks ,)
_Ловечка_ will etymologically correspond to the Russian _ловческая, _both from _ловьчьскаꙗ, _with different choices of the vocalized yer. _Што ја остава_ will correspond to _которую оставляет_ or _оставляемую_: a Russian speaker is unaware of the construction of this type (developed in Romance, in the Balkans, in Norway, in Ukraine) with pronominal antecedence to replace the former grammatical cases. _Од ловечка пушка_ will also be perceived directly as "from", not "by" (the direct correspondence will be _ловческой пушкой,_ though the translation will of course use different words).


----------

